# Hostage Rescue attempt in Yemen



## Gunz (Dec 6, 2014)

With unfortunate results. 

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-30358665


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 6, 2014)

Damn it.  I'm already reading tweets about how we should "stay out of this and let diplomacy work".  Essentially saying it is the US's fault that these folks were killed -
It's not all flash-bangs and double-taps, assholes!

To those in the know, when a mission goes south like this, what is the after-effect mental state of the SOF members who participated?  We are told at least, that no members were killed in this raid, but is there still a period of mourning for the murdered hostages?  Or....is it back to business as usual, diagram what could have been done different, and move forward.  It would certainly make sense to me if there was an emotional reaction, the guys go into these expecting that they could lose one of their own, but at the same time they go in expecting that they will win the battle and get all the hostages out safe-and-sound.

One of the problem with typing on a forum, is that in re-reading my question, it is not nearly as clear and articulate as the way I am thinking about it.  I've been a member here for some time now, but am still wary about straying too far out of my lane.  If this is such a case, and someone wants to tell me to "shut the F up, we don't discuss such things with non-SOF", I certainly won't be butt-hurt about it.  Thanks....


----------



## Gunz (Dec 6, 2014)

All I know is if I were a hostage I'd want somebody to try even if it meant me getting taken out. I'd rather die fighting or in the crossfire or by a terrorist bullet than having my head sawed off on YouTube. God bless and hand salute to the team that attempted this.


----------



## Poccington (Dec 6, 2014)

If I was a hostage and pretty much resigned to my faith anyway, hearing that gunfire and at least knowing there's men out there who are willing to step upto the plate and put their lives on the line on the off chance they can get me out... Well, that would provide some kind of comfort. As said above, I'd rather die during their attempt than have some cunt take my head off my shoulders on camera. It may well be of little comfort to the families but at least the US was willing to try get him back.

I'm sure the lads who were involved in the mission are gutted but they tried... You can't ask for anymore than that.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hostage Rescue is the most difficult of missions. I wonder why Yemeni SOF were there. I wonder if they played a large role. I wouldn't want partnered forces on the ground with me in an HR scenario. Makes me wonder who made that mandatory?


----------



## Brill (Dec 6, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> I wouldn't want partnered forces on the ground with me in an HR scenario. Makes me wonder who made that mandatory?



It was on the powerpoint slide 136 of their CONOP.


----------



## pardus (Dec 6, 2014)

Damn, that sucks...


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 7, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Hostage Rescue is the most difficult of missions. I wonder why Yemeni SOF were there. I wonder if they played a large role. I wouldn't want partnered forces on the ground with me in an HR scenario. Makes me wonder who made that mandatory?



When I was there a couple months ago Yemeni SOF were very much the drivers and the US did more training/rehearsal and on-scene advising.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 7, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Hostage Rescue is the most difficult of missions. I wonder why Yemeni SOF were there. I wonder if they played a large role. I wouldn't want partnered forces on the ground with me in an HR scenario. Makes me wonder who made that mandatory?


 
I wouldn't want partnered forces with me in anything remotely more complicated than a firefight.

Here's a little more on the raid from the Long War Journal.

"AQAP terrorists detected the special operators as they began their final approach to the compound and they began firing wildly at the Americans," the statement says. An AQAP fighter entered the buildings where the hostages were held and shot them..." 

Read more: http://www.longwarjournal.org/archives/2014/12/aqap_murders_america.php


----------



## Etype (Dec 21, 2014)

Troubleshooting/AAR'ing operations where the majority of the facts exist only in the TS realm is only going to lead to more frustration.

To say these articles are the tip of the ice berg is an understatement for sure.


----------



## Etype (Dec 22, 2014)

AKkeith said:


> When I was there a couple months ago Yemeni SOF were very much the drivers and the US did more training/rehearsal and on-scene advising.


I don't know what capacity you were working in, but I can assure that whatever you were witness to in regards to Yemeni SOF isn't something that should be mentioned here.

Afghan and Iraqi SOF is the diving force in their countries,  but would never be the main effort in the rescuing of a western hostage- apply that as you see fit.


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 22, 2014)

I don't think of gone too far outside of my lane or divulged too much information. I apologize if you think I have and I can delete the post.
I also don't contend your statement that the U.S. would be the main effort in rescuing a western hostage.


----------

